# DLNA? Stream from http server? Mount network drive?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The hype says this is the ultimate set top "do everything" box.

Can it play content streamed from a DLNA server?

Can it play media files from a local LAN web server?

Can it play media files from a network mounted disk?

Seems like it would have to have at least one of those to be "do everything" (and I'm not sure DLNA would count given the rotten set of codecs and resolutions in the DLNA standards).


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> The hype says this is the ultimate set top "do everything" box.
> 
> Can it play content streamed from a DLNA server?
> 
> ...


There is no reason for it not to support TiVo Desktop plus, which is a local LAN web server. TD+ can transcode on the fly so you don't have to worry about DLNA limitations. PyTivo and other third party apps can be installed on a variaty of NAS devices these days so you can also play media files from those devices. Most don't have enough processor power to transcode, but some of the newer ones do. It also appears the new app platform will support DIAL, so all those other ways of doing it are likely not going to be needed anymore anyway. Someone will write an app that you can download and install that should be able to get to your favorite flavor of networked resource easily.

This may be first box that actually gets close to being a true do everything box. Of course it still won't play BluRay Disks though, but nothing is perfect.


----------



## brentil (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought TiVo was phasing out the TD software completely? I had gotten an email a couple months back stating something along those lines.

The new TiVo5 has an app store with and SDK to write apps for. This will make adding new features like this extremely simple compared to the older system. Just imagine anything a Roku can do a TiVo can do if someone rights the app for it.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

brentil said:


> I thought TiVo was phasing out the TD software completely? I had gotten an email a couple months back stating something along those lines.


They just killed off the free version that did not transcode. The paid version, now cheaper, will most likely be around for a while longer. If for no other reason, it will stick around to support the pre-Roamio users. Though there are words here somewhere saying that something better to replace it is in the pipeline. I don't know if that something is a Roamio App or not.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> The hype says this is the ultimate set top "do everything" box.
> 
> Can it play content streamed from a DLNA server?
> 
> ...


The big banner at tivo.com also says in huge text "IT'S LIKE A CABLE BOX, A DVR, AN APPLE TV AND A SLINGBOX... IN ONE SEXY PACKAGE" but do you think it will do airplay mirroroing or even play itunes movies/tv shows? I doubt it.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Apple would never let them bake airplay in to the TiVo. It would cost them AppleTV sales.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

Grakthis said:


> Apple would never let them bake airplay in to the TiVo. It would cost them AppleTV sales.


Thats kind of my point, I doubt apple would allow it to play itunes content either, but they are claiming to provide apple tv functionality. Isn't that pushing the boundries of the truth a bit? I suspect it won't be long before they see a letter from an apple lawyer.


----------



## Danziru (Oct 11, 2013)

richbrew said:


> Thats kind of my point, I doubt apple would allow it to play itunes content either, but they are claiming to provide apple tv functionality. Isn't that pushing the boundries of the truth a bit? I suspect it won't be long before they see a letter from an apple lawyer.


Airplay is included in many devices, including cheap receivers these days. I don't see Apple blocking this at all if TiVo wanted to play in this space.

Separately, I'm new to Tivo, having previously been a Moxi owner and a replay tv owner. Coming from the Moxi, TiVo has been a mostly good experience. Lack of dlna (or Plex) is by far the biggest miss IMO. My 5 year old Moxi didn't have the prettiest interface for dlna, but was completely functional... Here's hoping that TiVo adds this soon.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Have you looked at what the Tivo can do with pyTivo running on your server? Far better quality that what DLNA offers.


----------



## Krandor (Jun 10, 2004)

Danziru said:


> Airplay is included in many devices, including cheap receivers these days. I don't see Apple blocking this at all if TiVo wanted to play in this space.
> .


While Apple allows people to do airplay audio, I don't think they allow any third parties to do airplay video. Video is ATV only.


----------

